# 17th edition water heaters



## decmck (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,
according to the 17th edition do I now have to have water heaters protected by a 30mA RCD


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Not in partcular. It depends on the situation. If the water heater is within domestic properties then the water heater will be automatically protected. This need not be the case in other locations

Frank


----------

